#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  審視自身後的畫作：異在

## 雷爾卡魯

這張圖是我在同學面前爆發後的創作
我對他感到抱歉
也對我內心的惡魔感到失望


^異在

----------


## 空空

有想過如何去處理這樣的自己所造成的後果與接下來的改進嗎??
等到下次遇見相同的事情才不會一直發生
((建議

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

To. 空空
會努力改進自己的態度
剛也在FB聊過了，下次會再小心
  (´⊙ω⊙`)

----------


## 帝嵐

這就是所謂的雙重龍格吧!(遭踹
有點好奇你同學是怎麼讓你爆發的呀ouo/
而這張圖有別於前面的幾張可愛風格的圖
這張很顯然的有霸氣的風格
黑暗那面的眼睛畫的很好呢
奇待雷爾的更多作品

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------

